# Ladybugs



## Guest (Feb 8, 2005)

I was just wondering if it would be safe to feed ladybugs to dart frogs? My house is full of them in the winter. Thanks! Niki


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I kind of doubt it, as their shell is so hard. I wonder if there may be a stage in their life cycle where they would be edible.


----------



## bbrock (May 20, 2004)

They taste like crap. Few things will eat them.


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

You've had them Brent? :lol: 

Luke


----------



## bbrock (May 20, 2004)

Darks!de said:


> You've had them Brent? :lol:
> 
> Luke


You don't want to know the number of bugs I've eaten. I'll just repeat. They taste like crap... and most herps seem to agree.


----------



## Randy (Mar 18, 2004)

As mentioned before, these guys are pretty distasteful to herps. They secrete a yellow, bitter protein when disturbed, and this is what makes them unsuitable for a food item. BUT, I do keep several ladybugs in some of my vivariums for one reason....they love to eat scales.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

for such a beautiful, cute, and beneficial insect, why would anybody want to use them for food? :shock:


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2005)

It was just a thought since they are ALL OVER my house right now!! I don't kill them as they are beneficial to my landscaping in the summer, but I am ready for spring so they can go outside!!! :lol:


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

Rain_Frog said:


> for such a beautiful, cute, and beneficial insect, why would anybody want to use them for food? :shock:


I agree that the red ladybugs are great, beneficial insects. However, their orange counterpart, the Chinese Lady Beetle (or so I understand they are called) swarm like mad during some years, show up in droves inside houses, stink, taste bad (yes, like Brent, I have eaten them . . . but on accident when mowing), and BITE. I don't care how many aphids they eat, I hate 'em.

P.S. -- My tincs won't touch them . . . occasionally, one gets into their cage. My tincs even devour the flour beetles that everyone else says frogs won't eat, but they won't even look at a ladybug.


----------



## bradadams (Jun 3, 2004)

Sometimes I collect aphids to feed my frogs and once accidentaly collected a lady bug with the aphids and introduced it into my terrarium. Well I'm not sure if my tinc meant to eat it but he did and it passed through his system mostly intact. So they CAN eat them but I don't think it is the best idea.


----------

